# MGG Chrydra (Hydra w/ Ocularis™)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just before heading down to NC for Nathan's and SimpleShot's SEST, I decided to try out something I hadn't done before, use the Ocularis™ attachment on one of my designs.

I fabbed up 2 HDPE ones (so I can give one to Nathan) after grafting the correct sized hole and surrounding tip. At SEST, Nathan and I chatted about the prefect size for Ocularis™plugs and the most effective thickness of frame. While 3/4" will work great from the ergonomics stand point, the plugs and the new Ocularis™moulded plugs are more suited to a frame thickness of .5" or so. I also had the pleasure of shooting and playing with their new Hammer slingshot/slingbow and noticed that he had solved a problem with an aiming reference by adding a dimple on the rim of the tip. I borrowed that and used that detail as well but also included a 45 degree canted aiming dimple.

Soooo anyways, long story short, my first order of business was to craft a .5" thick frame with some pretty awesome materials. On the shooter side...a VERY expensive but incredibly looking F50 copper toned carbon fiber scale, the big fat weave really gets show off on the flats and sides, the 3d effect of it is amazing. A simple black G10 core is spaced with Green and Blue G10 Spacers and the target side is a coarse peel-ply G10 scale. This is pined with a 1/8" barrel bolt.

The last detail is using the drop out from the Ocularis™ hole to make a lanyard bead. The lanyard itself is held in by a M4 screw and comes straight out of the handle.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That came out great! I really like those plugs! I did the same thing you did but with 1/2" hdpe Polycore on one of my designs.

Florida Forks


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You've outdone yourself again.

Your frame with Ocularis band attachments is pure genius.

Amazing!


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

That has to be one of the coolest slingshots I've ever seen, man


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

As usual, absolutely amazed by your vision and talent!!!


----------



## flat (Apr 16, 2015)

It's always good to see good work. I have to compliment the normally unheralded lanyard. The slider is a nice touch, straight out of the handle is classy, and its nice to see something besides an overhand knot on the end. Another good knot choice is a single or double fisherman's knot - looks nice and allows for integrated adjustability.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Super duper cool!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Gorgeous! The carbon fiber looks great with, well, everything on it. The band attachment is pretty slick ad well.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Only a word......AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh man, that is really nice. I like the idea of the .45 degree aiming dimple. I have my left Ocularis at an approximate angle also.

You really have to stop making all this really nice stuff...


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Turned out realy nice...big hands...


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That Slingshot is mine....all mine.....mmmwwwwaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------

